# Spamassassin



## gianni (2. Juni 2008)

Grüße!
ISPC funktioniert sehr gut bei mir (Debian), einzig Spamassassin scheint noch nicht zu wollen. In den Mailheadern erscheinen keine Spamassassin Flags, dass die Mail geprüft wurde. 
Eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Oder wie kann ich generell feststellen, ob eine Mail geprüft wurde?

herzlichen Dank, Gianni


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2008)

Die Hedaer werden erst ab einer bestimmten Spam-Schwelle geschrieben.

Schau mal in die Datei .procmailrc im Home Verzeichnis des entsprechenden Mail users, wenn Dort eine nicht auskommentierte Zeile für spamassassin steht, dann wird es aufgerufen.

Spamassassin selbst kannst Du mit dem Folgenden Befehl testen:

/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/spamassassin --lint


----------



## gianni (2. Juni 2008)

Das ist ja das merkwürdige: spamassassin ist in der .procmailrc schon eingetragen, und /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/spamassassin --lint ergibt keinen Fehler. Aber trotz Spamhit Level 1 tut sich nichts.

Ist es möglich, da ich zuvor die Beta 3 Version ausprobiert habe, dass dadurch evtl. etwas fehlkonfiguriert worden ist?


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2008)

> Ist es möglich, da ich zuvor die Beta 3 Version ausprobiert habe, dass dadurch evtl. etwas fehlkonfiguriert worden ist?


Ja, das ist gut möglich. ISPConfig 3 rekonfiguriert das Mailsystem, danach kannst Du ohne neuinstallation ISPConfig 2 nicht mehr installaieren, außer Du spiels Backups der Konfigurationsdateien von Postfix ein und deinstallaierts amavisd, spamassassin, clamav usw.

Wenn Du ISPConfig 2 einsetzen möchtest, würde ich Dir raten Dein System zu formatieren und dann einam neu anhand des perfect setup guides für die von Dir verwendete Linuxdistribution neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## gianni (14. Juni 2008)

Der Vollständigkeit halber die Lösung des Problems:

für /tmp war Quota gesetzt (prinzipiell sinnvoll, aber halt zu wenig). In der Folge konnte procmail keine tmpfiles schreiben, und mails konnten nicht gefiltert werden.


----------

